

IPhone Camcorder? - physcab
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/30/AR2009043003193.html?nav=hcmodule

======
lec
Why would this be news, it is not too difficult to achieve. I have been using
"Cycorder" <http://cydia.saurik.com/info/cycorder/> on my iPhone for months
now and it works flawlessly. The only gotcha is that you have to have a
jailbroken iPhone, and use cydia to install it but the video quality and sound
quality are fine. If as the article suggests, this is a software only upgrade
it is not a big deal. The article talks about doing video editing on the
iPhone itself which I don't think is practical. It would be news if the next
version of the iPhone had a real hi-def camera to allow to acquire HD video,
however I doubt that this is apple horizon any time soon.

~~~
kylec
How well does it handle motion? I ask because whenever I try to take a photo
from my car with my iPhone it ends up distorted. The sensor scans from top to
bottom, which means that anything that moves (like signs, etc) will look like
they're bent.

~~~
jonknee
That really annoys me, I'm a big boy and can deal with battery intensive
activities. Much like using data uses a lot of juice, I'm alright that I get a
hit if I take half an hour of video. Being protected from running down my own
battery is lame.

------
BSeward
Analyst reports on Apple developments are particularly cringe-inducing to me.
Many are clearly unsubstantiated guessing by folks who are perhaps only
marginally familiar with Apple's plans.

The only thing that makes this particular article worth a look was the link to
BusinessWeek's article. And the only thing that makes BusinessWeek's article
worth a look--the only part that didn't amount to a guess or "info" from an
"undisclosed source"--was the link to Gizmodo's article (
[http://gizmodo.com/5202166/iphone-30s-video-recording-
interf...](http://gizmodo.com/5202166/iphone-30s-video-recording-interface-
revealed) ), which documents its evidence clearly and keeps its analysis
firmly based on demonstratable qualifications.

